# Set password to boot menu



## kavitakr (Jan 11, 2021)

Based on the information in the man page of loader.conf, I set the password in /boot/loader.conf.
On entering boot menu it doesnot prompt for a password, Am I missing anything?


_password_       Protect boot    menu with a password without interrupting
*autoboot* process.  The password should be in    clear text
           format.  If a password is set, boot menu will not appear
           until any key is pressed during countdown period specified
           by _autoboot___delay_ variable or *autoboot* process fails.  In
           both    cases user should provide specified password to    be
           able    to access boot menu.


----------



## _martin (Jan 11, 2021)

You didn't mention the OS version, but on amd64 12.2 it works for me:

/boot/loader.conf

```
autoboot_delay=10
password=haha
```
 Just make sure that file is not word readable.

Also, you do need to press a key to toggle the prompt.


----------

